# turbo?



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone thought about transplanting this lump into a smaller chassis and turboing it? LOL I have. 
Just wondering if anyone has done it?


----------



## 16v jetta I (Feb 11, 2003)

well im a loser kid who sits at home all day on the computer and know pretty much everything that is happening in the volkswagen tuning world, havent heard anything on a turbo yet. iv heard of plans for a supercharger tho....


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (16v jetta I)*

LOL well, thanks for the reply, was wondering if anyone would even post one








I was jst wondering if anything has been done like this.....About to get a fairly large bonus from my job and was thinking about puttin one in the mk4 (Yes I know that I may not be able to, and if so will mean ALOT of custom work) but man that engine in m GTI with synchro...Sounds like the equation for a monster


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Jcr1982)*

Here you can start with this and let us know.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...65855


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (atoson)*

if you upgrade to a powerful engine, there's a big chance that your stock trans will fail too.
Its best to upgrade that too.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (W8-4Motion)*

yah but you can't situate this beast unless it's longitudinal, how would you do it transverse? maybe with a Quaife gearbox specially made or a X-trac or Gemini


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (atoson)*

Well, I wouldnt run the motor with a stock tranny would probably have to go with the 4motion out of either the W8....Or I could try to mate it up to something like an rs4 v6biturbo tranny.....Hm.


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

well i would hope u would put some stiffer suspension in the front, it could be a bad thing if not. and hey u might even be able to write detroit killer on the side...


----------

